# Software > Linux >  Ποια κάμερα για linux skype;

## romias

Εχει κάνει κάποιος βιντεοκλήση σε linux skype,ποια κάμερα παίζει;Εχω κανει δοκιμές με κάποιες που ενώ λειτουργούν σε εφαρμογές,ekiga,camοrama,amsn,σε skype παιζουν μονο πράσινα χίονια.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Παρε την ποιο φτηνη απο e-shop και βαλε win  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Έχω μια Creative Live και κάνει τα ίδια και σε εμένα.Παίζει σε όλες τις εφαρμογές που έχω δοκιμάσει και στο skype πρασινίλα.  ::

----------


## romias

> Παρε την ποιο φτηνη απο e-shop και βαλε win


  ::  
Εχει αλλη ομορφια να κάνεις τα πραγματα να δουλεύουν,απ το μασημένο φαϊ  ::  



> Έχω μια Creative Live και κάνει τα ίδια και σε εμένα.Παίζει σε όλες τις εφαρμογές που έχω δοκιμάσει και στο skype πρασινίλα.


 Απ οτι βλέπω στο forum υπάρχει προβλημα με το linux skype.Κάπου μάλιστα διαβασα και δυστυχως δεν συγκρατησα που,οτι θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στο skype με τους
gspca drivers,στην επόμενη εκδοση.Φεξε μου και γλύστρησα.
Παρ'ολα αυτα υπάρχουν κάποιες που δουλέυουν.
Για δοκιμάστε ωρε λινουξάδες.

----------


## BladeWS

Πάντως,δεν είχα δει πως είναι το skype σε windows,και το είδα προχτές σε ένα win pc.

Φαίνεται πόσο ασχολήθηκαν για την linux έκδοση...  ::

----------


## yorgos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, οι Logitech είναι αυτές που παίζουν σε λίνουξ. Σε μερικά μοντέλα έχουν οπεν οδηγούς. Κάπου υπάρχει και μία λίστα με όλες τισ κάμερες που παίζουν σε Ubuntu+skype  ::

----------


## romias

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, οι Logitech είναι αυτές που παίζουν σε λίνουξ. Σε μερικά μοντέλα έχουν οπεν οδηγούς. Κάπου υπάρχει και μία λίστα με όλες τισ κάμερες που παίζουν σε Ubuntu+skype


Eννοεις αυτην,την εχω υπ οψιν,ηθελα ομως ομως καποια σιγουρη γνώμη,απο καποιον που την εχει χρησημοποιήσει,ευχαριστω οπως και να χει.Συνεχίζω την ερευνα,εχω δοκιμάσει ως τώρα 
6 ,2 δικές μου και 4 δανεικές.

----------


## herbalizer

> Παρε την ποιο φτηνη απο e-shop και βαλε win


Παρε την ποιο φτηνη απο e-shop, ΤΕΛΟΣ...  ::  


LINUX UBER ALLES

Φαίνεται οτι ο linux προγραμματιστής του skype είναι βάζελος  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Πάρε μια που να υποστηρίζεται από τον linux-uvc driver (http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/)
Εδώ έχει μια λίστα με υποστηριζόμενες κάμερες και αν παρουσιάζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα.. http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#devices

Εγώ έχω την Logitech QuickCam Fusion και μου παίζει μια χαρά σε όλα τα προγράμματα που την έχω δοκιμάσει  ::

----------


## yorgos

> Πάρε μια που να υποστηρίζεται από τον linux-uvc driver (http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/)
> Εδώ έχει μια λίστα με υποστηριζόμενες κάμερες και αν παρουσιάζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα.. http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#devices
> 
> Εγώ έχω την Logitech QuickCam Fusion και μου παίζει μια χαρά σε όλα τα προγράμματα που την έχω δοκιμάσει



Όταν λές "μιά χαρά", τι εννοείς? Resize picture, contrast, hue, color κτλ κάνει?

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CyberAngel
> 
> Πάρε μια που να υποστηρίζεται από τον linux-uvc driver (http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/)
> Εδώ έχει μια λίστα με υποστηριζόμενες κάμερες και αν παρουσιάζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα.. http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#devices
> 
> Εγώ έχω την Logitech QuickCam Fusion και μου παίζει μια χαρά σε όλα τα προγράμματα που την έχω δοκιμάσει 
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν λές "μιά χαρά", τι εννοείς? Resize picture, contrast, hue, color κτλ κάνει?


Μια χαρά εννοώ πως δείχνει πεντακάθαρα χωρίς πρασινίλες και άλλα τέτοια περίεργα και σε aMSN και σε Skype και σε Kopete  :: 
Το resize αν εννοείς όταν μεγαλώνει το παράθυρο του skype σε full screen και πίσω δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Contrast, Hue, Color δεν μπορείς να τα ρυθμίσεις μόνος σου, αλλά είναι εντάξει. Παίζουν αυτόματα προφανώς ανάλογα με την φωτεινότητα.

----------


## yorgos

κατάλαβα, στα ουιντοζ μπορείς και αλλάζεις τα πιξελ απο 640 σε 320 και 120, νομίζω, άμα θες και έχει κάτι άλλες ρυθμίσεις σαν τις από κάτω

έχω την lifecam και σε ubuntu παίζει ικανοποιητικά μόνο σε cheese

----------


## CyberAngel

> κατάλαβα, στα ουιντοζ μπορείς και αλλάζεις τα πιξελ απο 640 σε 320 και 120, νομίζω, άμα θες και έχει κάτι άλλες ρυθμίσεις σαν τις από κάτω
> 
> έχω την lifecam και σε ubuntu παίζει ικανοποιητικά μόνο σε cheese


Με το Intrepid? Έχει και ένας φίλος μου ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα (δεν ξέρω όμως τι camera έχει) ενώ με το Hardy δεν το είχε.
Στον φίλο μου με intrepid ικανοποιητικά παίζει μόνο με Cheese και Skype αλλά δεν παίζει με κανένα άλλο πρόγραμμα που δοκίμασε (aMSN και Kopete σίγουρα)!!

----------


## romias

Αργησα λίγο.
Δοκίμασα logitech E 3500,πού ηπάρχει στήν λίστα και παιζει *τέλεια*.
Μιλάμε για κανονικό plug and play,απλα την εβαλα πάνω και επαιξε.
Την βρήκα και την αγόρασα.

Υγ.Ασφαλώς και οποια κάμερα πέφτει στα χέρια μου θα δοκιμάζετε,αν και νομίζω οτι η λιστα ειναι ο καλύτερος οδηγός αγοράς.

----------


## quam

> Εχει αλλη ομορφια να κάνεις τα πραγματα να δουλεύουν,απ το μασημένο φαϊ  
> 
> ......
> 
> Δοκίμασα logitech E 3500,πού ηπάρχει στήν λίστα και παιζει τέλεια.
> Μιλάμε για κανονικό plug and play,απλα την εβαλα πάνω και επαιξε.


Καταραμένη Logitech xexexe  ::

----------


## romias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από romias
> 
>   Εχει αλλη ομορφια να κάνεις τα πραγματα να δουλεύουν,απ το μασημένο φαϊ  
> 
> ......
> 
> Δοκίμασα logitech E 3500,πού ηπάρχει στήν λίστα και παιζει τέλεια.
> Μιλάμε για κανονικό plug and play,απλα την εβαλα πάνω και επαιξε.
> 
> ...


 Ε χμ,δεν το ήθελα ...με τίποτα ετσι αλλα τι να κάνω τωρα  ::

----------


## simos89

γεια σας και απο εμενα εχω και εγς αθτο το προβλημα με την καμερα...εννω στο Εkiga δουλευει στο skype ειναι πρασινο εχω την Creative Live Cam Vista IM αν μπορει να καπιοσ να μου πει τι τηα κανω για να φτιαξει η καμερα ...ευχαριστω

----------


## romias

Aπο
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams

Works fine with Skype 2.0.0.72 on Hardy (64 bit) after setting up the ov51x-jpeg driver (instructions here) and "sudo modprobe ov51x-jpeg forceblock=1 led=2" and "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options" add there "options ov51x-jpeg forceblock=1 led=2". The ov51x-jpeg drivers can be found here: http://www.rastageeks.org/

----------


## simos89

επειδη δεν ξερω πολλα πραγματα απο τα linux
1 ανοίγω ενα το τερματικο και γραφω τις εντολές
sudo apt-get install subversion
mkdir webcam-driver
svn co svn://rastageeks.org/svn/ov51x-jpeg/trunk webcam-driver
cd webcam-driver
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-16-386
make
sudo make install
sudo modprobe ov51x-jpeg

2 γράφω τισ εντολές 
sudo modprobe ov51x-jpeg forceblock=1 led=2
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options εδώ μου ανοίγει ένα φακελο που λεει options και γράφει 

"# Enable double-buffering so gstreamer et. al. work 
options quickcam compatible=2

# Default hostap to managed mode
options hostap_pci iw_mode=2
options hostap_cs iw_mode=2

# Stop auto-association.
# LP: #264104
options ipw2200 associate=0

# XXX: Ignore HPA by default. Needs to be revisted in jaunty
options libata ignore_hpa=1 " 

3
add there "options ov51x-jpeg forceblock=1 led=2" αυτό πιυ ακριβώσ πρέπει να το γραψω ???????????
4
και μα με στλνετε http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/in ... /Main_Page για να κατεβασω driver για ov51x-jp?????ποιους ομως θα κατεβασω 


´Εχω ubuntu 8.10

----------


## romias

Λέει


```
sudo apt-get install subversion
mkdir webcam-driver
svn co svn://rastageeks.org/svn/ov51x-jpeg/trunk webcam-driver
cd webcam-driver
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-16-386
make
sudo make install
sudo modprobe ov51x-jpeg
```

Το


```
"options ov51x-jpeg forceblock=1 led=2"
```

στο τέλος.
Αγνόησε το τελευταίο λινκ,εχεις κατεβάσει και εγκαταστήσει τον driver.
Αμα παίξει σφύρα.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

το linux-headers, νομίζω καλύτερα με 



```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
```

 ωστε να μη χτυπήσει αν έχει άλλο kernel  ::

----------


## romias

> το linux-headers, νομίζω καλύτερα με 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
> ```
> 
>  ωστε να μη χτυπήσει αν έχει άλλο kernel


Σωστός,ειχα αμφιβολία περιμενα καποιος να το πει.

----------


## simos89

Tα έκανα αύτα πάω στο skype ρυθμησεις βιντεο και μου βγάζει εκει,στιν επιλογή κάμερας "OV519 USB Camera(/dev/nideo0)" εννω παλία μου εβγαζε "Creative Live Cam Vista IM " και τώρα η καμερα δεν ανοιγει ουτε απο το προγραμμα Εκiga.Επίσης τωρα δεν γινετε να κανω ενημερωσεις (Σύστημα->διαχείριση συστήματος ->διαχειριση ενημερωσέων)

"Could not download all repository indexes
The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct."

και ενα μηνυμα 

"Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ... ty/Release Unable to find expected entry universes/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
Μερικά αρχεία δεν μεταφορτώθηκαν, αγνοήθηκαν ή χρησιμοποιήθηκαν παλαιότερα στη θέση τους."

----------


## romias

Τι ακριβώς εγραψες στο


```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers
```



Δώσε 


```
uname -r
```

και ποστάρησε το αποτέλεσμα

Υγ.Jolly δεν προλαβες.  ::

----------


## simos89

Ναι αύτη την εντολη έγραψα
"sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"

----------


## romias

Η εντολή


```
uname -r
```

σου δείχνει ποιόν kernel σηκώνεις.
Από τα αποτελέσματα που έχεις σίγουρα έδωσες,την πρώτη φορά,sudo apt-get install linux-headers-*2.6.20-16-386*
οπότε παίζεις μ αυτόν που είναι παλιός και δεν υποστηρίζετε ποια.
Στο 8.10 ο τελευταίος kernel είναι ο 2.6.27-9-generic

Για να είσαι σίγουρος δώσε σε κονσόλα 


```
uname -r
```

και δες το αποτέλεσμα.
Αυτό προς το παρών με τον kernel και τις ενημερώσεις

Για τον driver,πήγαινε στο system>διαχείριση συστήματος>οδηγοί υλικού,
όπου θα βρεις τον driver που φόρτωσες.
Απενεργοποίησε τον,επανεκτίμησε τον υπολογιστή και θα επανελουν τα πράγματα όσον αφορά την κάμερα.

Υγ. Ειναι πολύ σημαντικό να καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνουν οι εντολές που δίνεις. Το copy paste
δεν βοηθάει πάντα. Ψαξτω λίγο περισσότερο .

----------


## simos89

ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια οτι χρειαζομαι θα σε ξανα ρωτήσω...

----------


## d3X7eR`

στο ubuntu feisty στο λαπτοπ μου έχω την creative web cam pro και παιζει και σε σκαιπ... εχει μερικα κολληματακια αλλα κατα τα αλλα οκ! Δεν εχω καταφερει να φιαξω την creative webcam live! να παιξει στο σκαιπ... σε ολες τις αλλες εφαρμογες kopete, zoneminder κλπ παιζει αριστα! Απο οτι θυμαμαι ειχα βαλει με make και make install τον driver ov51x. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

P.S. το σκαιπ την βλεπει σαν συσκευη αλλα εχει μαυριλα...

----------


## ore

Γεια σας!Εχω ενα προβλημα ως προς την εγκατασταση της καμερας μου creative live vista.
Στο τελος του terminal μου βγαζει αυτο το μηνυμα,αν και εχω εγκαταστησει το ov5
FATAL: Module ov51x_jpeg not found.
καμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να συμβαινει?ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, έχω μια απορία. Έχω αυτήν εδώ την ip camera http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.615200 μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί πχ στο Skype ως web camera? έχει σύνδεση wifi ή ethernet, όχι usb.

----------


## romias

Δεν νομίζω οτι μπορει.

----------


## Nikiforos

ούτε με κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα να υποθέσω? κρίμα πάντως αν δεν γίνεται!

----------


## romias

Πλακα μας κάνεις;  ::  
Αφου εχει web interface.
Διάβασε το manual.

Για videoconferens ομως,δεν νομίζω...

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν λέω να βλέπω εγώ την κάμερα! λέω να την χρησιμοποιω σαν WEB camerA! καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο! ξέρει κανείς αν είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο με κάποια ip camera? ή είναι απλά σαν security κάμερες αυτές και δεν γίνεται με τίποτα?

----------


## commando

ειναι εφικτο με Axis ip camera και web camera driver,αν θες να πληρωσεις τοσα λεφτα.

----------


## Nikiforos

οκ, αλλά εννοούσα αρχικά αν γίνεται με αυτήν που ήδη έχω, αν δεις παραπάνω έχω δώσει και ένα link που την έχει. Αν δεν γίνεται μπορεί μια παλιά που έχω η creative web go plus να παίξει σε linux? αν και μάλλον τα έχει φτύσει!

----------


## commando

Για να την δει το skype θελει video for windows driver,οποτε αν δεν εχεις απο την linksys (σιγα μη κατσω να ψαξω ή δεν βρεις απο 3d party την εκατσες.)
εμενα εχει
http://www.axis.com/techsup/software/capture_driver/
Edit ακυρο αυτα που εγραψα για την ip camera παιζει μεν αυτο σε windows media encoder αλλα οχι σε skype (τουλαχιστον το τελευταιο).Σορυ

----------


## romias

> δεν λέω να βλέπω εγώ την κάμερα! λέω να την χρησιμοποιω σαν WEB camerA! καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο! ξέρει κανείς αν είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο με κάποια ip camera? ή είναι απλά σαν security κάμερες αυτές και δεν γίνεται με τίποτα?


 Ωπ,εχεις δίκιο παρεξήγησα. 



> οκ, αλλά εννοούσα αρχικά αν γίνεται με αυτήν που ήδη έχω, αν δεις παραπάνω έχω δώσει και ένα link που την έχει. Αν δεν γίνεται μπορεί μια παλιά που έχω η creative web go plus να παίξει σε linux? αν και μάλλον τα έχει φτύσει!


Εδώ λέει:


```
 Creative VideoBlaster WebCam Go Plus [W9967CF]
	

8.04_a2
	

041e:4003
	

ov511,w9968cf
	

Camera is recognised but 'Test Camera' shows Black screen
```

Η μόνη λύση να ξοδέψεις 20 ευρώ για μια καινούργια απο την λίστα

Υγ.Αν πάντως τα καταφέρεις και παίξει ενημέρωσε μας.

----------

